# The Delmar Smith Method



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

"The Best Way To Train Your Gun Dog: The Delmar Smith Method" by Bill Tarrant

I was wondering if anyone here has read this book, and if so, what are their opinions? I picked up a pup a few years ago, and the owner recommended this book as a good place to start.

Anyway, I just picked up a new pup and was trying to get some good input on other books/methods that are available, and why you prefer them. The book mentioned above states to NOT start any training until the pup is a year, which I disregarded with my first pointer, but wanted to know what others opinions are. It seems like a pretty good book, but maybe a bit outdated. 

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

It's a great read--you can't help but love Delmar.

They put out some training videos that are updated and go through the basics, Puppy Development 1 and 2. That's where I'd start.









http://www.huntsmith.com/store.php#Videos


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Perfection Kennels DVD's "Perfect Start" and "Perfect Finish" are good ones too.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have read it myself, just something else to read and put in your bag of training tools...

The way I read the part about waiting until they are a year is more along the lines of puttin an sort of presure on a dog before it is physically and mentally strong enough. From day one we are training the pups one way or another.


----------

